# Suit rental



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

Anybody know a good place to rent a Dinner Jacket / Tux? Need one, or something similar, for the Pink Twist....


----------



## Kimberliner (Nov 29, 2008)

binden365 said:


> Anybody know a good place to rent a Dinner Jacket / Tux? Need one, or something similar, for the Pink Twist....


Hi you can hire dinner jackets ECt at. Shop near the trade tower. If you stand with you back to t trade tower look ahead there is a road that goes down to the beach. The shop is on the left it has djs in the window it's next to a yellow shop called Mini chinese


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

What's the "trade tower"? I'd like to try and hire a suit today.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Just go to Pierre Cardin! 70% off sale 365 days a year LMAO


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I think she means the recently named 2nd of December Street in Satwa! Al Difiyah (I can never spell it) Street.


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks, I've heard there is a place in Al Diyafah Street. Must be the same one.


----------

